# Just add fuel offer, any good?



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi all

I'am getting pretty tired of owning an old car and just want some hassle free motoring. The car i have at the moment is old, and with me been 6ft4 its not ideal for me. Ive got very bad lower back and iam sure its down to my car lack of lumbar support (or just general unfitness lol).

Now ive seen the Peugeot "Just Add Fuel" advert and even though you dont own the car at the end of it thinking about it you dont really lose out. No deprecieatoin, nothing to worry about in terms of servicing etc.

They are offering a pug 207 for £179 per month which i dont think is that bad. I worked it out and with all my out goings for my car i.e tax, insurance, mot, servicing, tyres and maintanance its comes up to about £1700 a year.

the pug offer works out £2148 a year. I know there is a fair bit of difference but id still have the same costs to deal with if i had to buy a diff car if my car had to be replaced.

I do about 20k a year but could really do with some hassle free motoring and comfort.

also this offer is for the 1.6 vti petrol whats the mpg like on these?

I really am tempted by this but as with everything it sounds too good to be true and iam guessing there is a mileage limit on these things.

Anyone know of the pros n cons of it all.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I`ve only glanced at the the advert but don`t you have to put down a `substantial` deposit and you`re only leasing ?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's no good imho, we looked into it last year and it was pointless on the smaller engined cars as the tax is <£100, insurance is cheap and maintenance on a new car is minimal for the first 3 years and repairs are done under warranty. We looked at a 308 HDI with decent spec and it was >£300 per month, tax was £30/year and insurance for us a t the time was £500.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Leasing any new car is always going to work out more expensive unless you don't have to put any money down first.
If it sounds too good to be true it probably is...
That being said, if it works for you and the sums add up. go for it


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I wouldn't bother mate. It would be a total small print fest. You say with your height you get lower back pain. As a fellow back pain sufferer, might i suggest you don't buy a small(er) car that probably has sports springs as well. Go big, go german, get leather seats, and put your health before your wallet.


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Just looked at Peugeot website , it's says Advanced rental £5,018 , seems a bit hefty for a car that won't be yours and have to pay for every month , with optional final payment of £5,397

So if you only keep the car for 3 years it will cost £11,462, if you decide to keep it, will cost £16,859


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

tonz said:


> Just looked at Peugeot website , it's says Advanced rental £5,018 , seems a bit hefty for a car that won't be yours and have to pay for every month , with optional final payment of £5,397
> 
> So if you only keep the car for 3 years it will cost £11,462, if you decide to keep it, will cost £16,859


nuff said lol


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

And it won't be worth anything like that at the end will it.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

President Swirl said:


> I wouldn't bother mate. It would be a total small print fest. You say with your height you get lower back pain. As a fellow back pain sufferer, might i suggest you don't buy a small(er) car that probably has sports springs as well. Go big, go german, get leather seats, and put your health before your wallet.


Another good reason not to bother, you end up with a Peugeot .

Seeing that you do 20k miles a year I'm guessing alot of that is motorways. As I've found out small cars and long motorway journeys don't go together well, they're just not designed for it, I have 2007 Corsa SXI and do about 100 miles a day in it and it's no good for my needs, the ride is really jiggly which makes it hard to relax, although tyre noise isn't bad the engine noise is pretty intrusive and it's really uneconomical because I have to work it hard just to do the speed limit and worst of all it gives me back pain (at 21 that's the last thing I need). I'd say go for something bigger although that may mean getting something that's a few years old rather than brand new.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I know this thread is a month old but I like the OP thought, hmm 179 a month for a brand new car that you have no expense on other than fuel. I then looked on the Pug website and on a little digging around saw that the first rental payment is just over 5k, then handing the car back is condition dependant so no doubt you'll be charged for every little mark on the car.

As soon as I saw 5k down I come off the site, I'd rather buy a solid car for the 5k then tuck away the 179 a month toward my tax, servicing and insurance and any bills that crop up. And after 3 years I'll still have a car that belongs to me and worth a couple of grand rather than an empty driveway.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Annual mileage of 6667 with that offer.


----------

